

Droid 2 screen explodes in man's ear - some1else
http://www.androidcentral.com/man-hospitalized-after-droid-screen-explodes-his-ear

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From the guidelines: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
        In Submissions
        ...
        Please submit the original source. If a blog post
        reports on something they found on another site,
        submit the latter. 
    

Here's the original source:

[http://www.wfaa.com/news/health/Man-hospitalized-after-
phone...](http://www.wfaa.com/news/health/Man-hospitalized-after-phone--
111203854.html)

------
ukdm
Video at WFAA doesn't work for me, Youtube version:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhSZK43ovpU>

